# Starfire Tank and Wood shelf help / questions



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

been a while I haven't posted. I am now down to two normal 10 g tanks, and have finally found the place and approval to go with a 20g tank. So actually, I might even be able to fit in a 30 gallon tank. It will be in the living room, so need it to look good. I am considering a rimless for the first time, and need a proper closed with door stand (not stingray that is partially open)

*A: Stand Question*
Where do you guy recommend I get a proper stand, wood like and looks good to go in living room. Colors would be either dark brown (which might be harder to find), or black, that should be more readily available. Any details would be appreciate, and how much you think it might cost. I don't have the skills to do a professional or nice looking enough one for the living room.

*B: Starfire - Rimless Aquarium Question*

1) Can one still put HOB Filters with Rimless tanks that are 20g - 30g in size? The thing is, I want to use both an Eheim 2213 and an AC50 filter on my tank as a minimum. Prefer not only using the canister type in my tanks. I don't know the effect of an HOB on the glass of a rimless

2) Can I still use the hang on back breeders on the tank?

3) What are typical dimensions for a 20g tank, or maybe a 25g, or a 30g. Not sure what exactly is available, and what typical prices I would be looking at.

4) Does anybody put black background or paint the back black or any other color (like green or blue or brown)? I usually have seen no background, but don't think it would be my preference, and wondering what other may do. Also, wondering in general, for any aquariums, what type of paint do you apply, ie which brand and from where?

Thanks in advance


----------

